# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  ΠΣΕΑΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 2001 (27 Μαϊου, President)

## Polyneikos



----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παραπάνω παρουσίαση είναι από το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο6- Φεβρουάριος 2002.

Γενικός νικητής του αγώνα ήταν ο εξωπραγματικός Γιώργος Παπαδάκης από το Ηράκλειο, ένας αθλητής που εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται σε κορυφαία φόρμα ακόμα και σήμερα.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία -70κιλων*







*Κατηγορία -80κιλων*





















*Νικητής της -80 ο Γιώργος Κωστελέτος 
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορίες Γυναικών

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Open-Αλλοδαπών
*




*
Κατηγορία -90*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία +90*












*Ο Γενικός Νικητής, Γιώργος Παπαδάκης*

----------

